# API zu ISPConfig



## AndréS (2. März 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe da mal ne Frage. Ich wollte eine Seite schreiben, wo sich Kunden eintragen können. Sprich die können dort was bestellen. Nun wollte ich das ganz gerne so machen, dass dieses Formular dann die Daten an ISPConfig schickt. Dort wird dann ein neuer User angelegt mit exakt diesen Daten. z.B. Ein Kunde will Shell haben und so weiter. Ist das möglich? Wenn ja, wohin muss das geschickt werden und welche Variablen sind das?

Vielen Dank

André


----------



## Till (3. März 2008)

Dafür gibt es bei ISPConfig das remoting API:

http://www.ispconfig.org/remoting_plugin.htm


----------

